# WHY DID HONDA GO FROM HS80/824 TO HS624-HS724 ?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the 80 seems perfect to me. gx240 8 horse married to a 24 inch bucket. the 70 is rare and must not have cut it.

so Honda brings out the smaller 624 and 724? I used both of these tracked machines and they dont measure up to the old 80.
I do have a wheeled 624 with a taller bucket that rivals any 928 I have ever used.

Then Honda comes out with the 828 . not bad machine but the 928 was smarter.

Then the 1132. not bad but Honda realized the 1332 would be better.

I have built 1128's and they are awesome! This is where Honda should have gone from the 828 IMO. 

I have noticed other brands have larger engines onto smaller buckets. It makes much more sense. 
Why not Honda?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> so Honda brings out the smaller 624 and 724?


Different transmission type, though... Experimenting?

I agree on the engine sizing, though. I'm a firm believer in too much horsepower usually being adequate. My small Carolina Skiffs are "rated" for 15HP, so they have 25HP, for those occasional times when they need it.

Should my HSS1332 ever need a new engine because I screwed it up, it's getting a small V-Twin.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Different transmission type, though... Experimenting?
> 
> I agree on the engine sizing, though. I'm a firm believer in too much horsepower usually being adequate. My small Carolina Skiffs are "rated" for 15HP, so they have 25HP, for those occasional times when they need it.
> 
> Should my HSS1332 ever need a new engine because I screwed it up, it's getting a small V-Twin.


i have an old V twin for you. 77 harley sporty engine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i have an old V twin for you. 77 harley sporty engine.


Ha, ha! I was thinking more about one of these two (or whatever the equivalent is then):


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Ha, ha! I was thinking more about one of these two (or whatever the equivalent is then):


what?????you dont want a 1000CC engine with straight pipes?


----------

